# Shrimp?



## TBAR (Jul 20, 2006)

Do you guys eat much shrimp?  I read that the only bad thing about it is the cholesterol amount, but it's very high in protein and B12.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

for the most part dietary cholesteral has no relation to individual cholesteral measurements.


----------



## TBAR (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> for the most part dietary cholesteral has no relation to individual cholesteral measurements.



So you think it's good?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

I see no problem with shrimp as a part of a diet.  However everything in Moderation.


----------



## TBAR (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, the wife brought some home last night and while I was eating the shit out of them, I started wondering what they were doing to me!!

Thanks

Cute Kid in your avatar!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

This has been discussed a few times before, and they were found to be healthy.


----------



## TBAR (Jul 20, 2006)

I figured they had, I've just not seen the thread.  

Thanks


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a thread you might want to check out.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66543


----------



## TBAR (Jul 20, 2006)

I hate posting when I don't need to!!

Thanks again


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

No problemo, we all do it.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

If you wanna get healthy do NOT eat any type of shellfish (crab, shrimp, lobsters, ect...).  The reason that is is because they obsorb pollution in the bottom of the ocean and it stays within there shell.  Think about it like this, shellfish is the food most people have allergic reactions too...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

STFU.  Go find some Dr. Mercola site to preach on


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> for the most part dietary cholesteral has no relation to individual cholesteral measurements.




Look at this fucking idiot trying to sound like a doctor.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah you figured me out troll.

Do some research and you will come to the same conclusion.

Saturated Fats and Lack of exercise are keys to Cholesteral levels.

As well as your Genetic makeup


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah you figured me out troll.
> 
> Do some research and you will come to the same conclusion.
> 
> ...



Stop with your absurd theories, give me a link.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 20, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I*f you wanna get healthy do NOT eat any type of shellfish (crab, shrimp, lobsters, ect...)*.  The reason that is is because they obsorb pollution in the bottom of the ocean and it stays within there shell.  Think about it like this, shellfish is the food most people have allergic reactions too...



No, you give *ME *a link.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> No, you give *ME *a link.



*OWNED*



http://www.pulitzer.org/year/1997/public-service/works/2-2/

But he???s afraid of one day getting cancer or some other disease from eating the fish that are exposed to the cocktail of toxic chemicals found in the water and sediment around Lake Charles. He???s also afraid that the problem may threaten others. 
"The fish we catch in Lake Charles migrate and travel all the way from the Gulf," Ringo said. "We???ve had hot spots of pollution show up over the years all the way from Lake Charles to Hackberry. We???ve got commercial oystermen and crabbers and shrimpers all through here."


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

What the fuck does that prove.

Joe Blow thinks something so it must be true.

Post a proper fucking study


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 20, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> *OWNED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, title of thread? "Shrimp?" quotes from your article?:

"[SIZE=+1]The greatest single risk to seafood          consumers, health officials say, is _*raw*_ shellfish,          particularly *oysters, mussels and clams* contaminated with          bacteria and viruses from water polluted with fecal          matter or, less commonly, with naturally occurring marine          bacteria."

"[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]The most common cause for closure is          fecal matter washed into the oyster beds from urban areas          or nearby farmland. Oysters contaminated with waste can          cause cholera and other diseases."

[/SIZE] The majority of that article focuses on fish and/or oysters. Not once did the word "shrimp" even APPEAR in that article, the closest thing we got was Shrimpers, referring to the shrimp fishermen who PASS THROUGH areas of pollution, did it even say anything about fishing for or catching shrimp there? NOPE


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

*READ*



> Health concerns about oysters already have shut down many of the beds in Louisiana, and prices have been depressed by the recent scares and federal Food and Drug Administration warnings.





> Scientists have shown it was the pesticide DDT in fish that almost wiped out fish-eating birds like the bald eagle and brown pelican during the 1950s and ???60s by causing their eggshells to be too thin for chicks to survive.
> DDT, along with more than 100 other chemicals, also is being blamed for a host of reproductive and hormonal problems that could threaten whole fish populations in the Gulf.





> State officials say there???s not much they can do if people ignore warnings.





> The danger is especially high among subsistence fishers and poor people who supplement their diets with large portions of fish taken from local waters, sometimes ignoring warning signs and advisories in their search for a cheap source of food.





> In 1991, thousands of fish were killed in wetlands bordering sugar cane fields when pesticides applied in wet weather washed into bayous.





> In February, officials found dangerously high levels of mercury contamination in bass from lagoons in New Orleans??? City Park


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Okay, title of thread? "Shrimp?" quotes from your article?:
> 
> "[SIZE=+1]The greatest single risk to seafood          consumers, health officials say, is _*raw*_ shellfish,          particularly *oysters, mussels and clams* contaminated with          bacteria and viruses from water polluted with fecal          matter or, less commonly, with naturally occurring marine          bacteria."
> 
> ...




Dude, shrimp is NO DIFFERENT than any of those.  They're all shellfish.  Even Stallone doesnt eat shellfish anymore.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh no Stallone doesn't eat shellfish.  Do you realize how retard you sound with these lame ass arguments.

Should we stop eating everything.  Cause there is contamination everywhere.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> *READ*



Well i just read them and couldn't see the word shrimp

True Story Tuna is actually bad for you because they eat plankton and plankton absorb harmful gamma rays emmited from huge ocean liners trawling the bottom of the sea bed for sea food


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Well i just read them and couldn't see the word shrimp
> 
> True Story Tuna is actually bad for you because they eat plankton and plankton absorb harmful gamma rays emmited from huge ocean liners trawling the bottom of the sea bed for sea food




I dont believe you.  That's obsurd.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 20, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Dude, shrimp is NO DIFFERENT than any of those.  They're all shellfish.  Even Stallone doesnt eat shellfish anymore.


 I have a special reccomendation for everybody concerned with heavy metals poisoning their bodies. 

TAKE L-TAURINE. 

Its one of the cheapest, and most easily manufactured amino acids on the market, its taste is relatively mild, and supplemental taurine has been shown to help with a host of health problems.

*"Neuroprotection*

The brain is another area where taurine is particularly important. Taurine plays an essential role in both brain development and regeneration and promotes the survival and proliferation of neurons [19]. Additionally, supplemental taurine exerts a definite pharmacological effect in the brain [20]. Taurine is a potent neuroprotectant, protecting against glutamate excitotoxicity, cerebral ischemia, oxidative stress, and the buildup of toxins (including carbon tetrachloride and ammonia) [21-25]. Among other things, this neuroprotection is due to regulation of calcium homeostasis and apoptosis, direct scavenging of toxins, and a reduction of oxidative stress [23-26]. Taurine also holds promise as an anticonvulsant and in the prevention of epilepsy [7, 27-28]."

*Heavy metals & toxins*

Taurine protects many of the body's organs against toxicity and oxidative stress due to various substances. Taurine neutralizes the toxin hypochlorous acid, thus protecting from DNA damage [7]. In the liver, taurine inhibits the toxic effects of high fructose feeding, alcohol, acetaminophen, and thioacetamide in rats; taurine also improves some markers in patients with hepatitis [7; 40-43]. In the kidneys, taurine protects against cisplatin toxicity and prevents renal damage from salt feeding in salt-sensitive rats [44-45]. Taurine also protects against ulcers caused by monochloramine, a toxin associated with H. pylori infection [46]. Accumulation of heavy metals can have a variety of toxic effects, and taurine reduces the damage caused by excess levels cadmium, copper, and lead in rats [47-49]. Taurine also reduces the toxic effect of oxidized fish oil in rats [50].

*Dosage & toxicity*

Toxicity is not a concern with taurine, as no signs of toxicity have been indicated in animal studies [58]. For general health and increased exercise performance, 1-4 g daily is commonly used (with at least 1 g prior to exercise), while most clinical trials for treatment of conditions have utilized dosages in the range of 3-6 g daily."

All quotes taken from http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=47

If you're so concerned with having a healthy body, why are you depriving yourself of a diverse amino acid profile? This is one of the worst things you can do to your body, it weakens life sustaining organs, i.e. the heart, liver, kidneys and brain. These 4 organs use a variety of different aminos, and are made up of different aminos. Just one of the many reasons it is of UTMOST importance to get a diverse amino profile


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 20, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I dont believe you.  That's obsurd.



no, its _*a*_bsurd


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I dont believe you.  That's obsurd.



100% True Story


----------



## TBAR (Jul 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I dont believe you.  That's obsurd.




I quote that to your user name.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh no Stallone doesn't eat shellfish.  Do you realize how retard you sound with these lame ass arguments.
> 
> Should we stop eating everything.  Cause there is contamination everywhere.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 21, 2006)

TBAR said:
			
		

> I quote that to your user name.



LMAO!  Nice.


I love me some SHRIMP!  You know, Costco sells two pounds bags of frozen raw shrimp for like $15 and they come de-shelled except for the tail.  That makes it real easy to thaw them, season them, and throw them on the grill.


----------



## TBAR (Jul 21, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> LMAO!  Nice.
> 
> 
> I love me some SHRIMP!  You know, Costco sells two pounds bags of frozen raw shrimp for like $15 and they come de-shelled except for the tail.  That makes it real easy to thaw them, season them, and throw them on the grill.




   Sucks we don't have a Costco in Indiana!  I'll have to look at Kroger!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 21, 2006)

TBAR said:
			
		

> Sucks we don't have a Costco in Indiana!  I'll have to look at Kroger!


i think ill go to Costco this sunday


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh no Stallone doesn't eat shellfish.  Do you realize how retard you sound with these lame ass arguments.
> 
> Should we stop eating everything.  Cause there is contamination everywhere.




Do you eat fried chicken, french fries, soda or ice cream?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> If you wanna get healthy do NOT eat any type of shellfish (crab, shrimp, lobsters, ect...).  The reason that is is because they obsorb pollution in the bottom of the ocean and it stays within there shell.  Think about it like this, shellfish is the food most people have allergic reactions too...




u do not know shit. U and your conspiracy's. Where did you come up with this?

Most stuff that comes from the sea is way cleaner and healthier than land animals.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> u do not know shit. U and your conspiracy's. Where did you come up with this?
> 
> Most stuff that comes from the sea is way cleaner and healthier than land animals.




Fucking read that info I posted.  Fish is okay to eat because it swims around and has scales.  Shellfish stays on the bottom of the ocean and obsorbs sea pollution inside it's shell.  God your an ignorant bastard.  

And shellfish is the food most people are allergic too, every wonder why?  Do me a favor and use what little brain you have to think about that.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't have no links, but there's survey's and study's that show that a part of japan, the people theere have the longest life span average. And their diet is mainly raw seafood.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> I don't have no links, but there's survey's and study's that show that a part of japan, the people theere have the longest life span average. And their diet is mainly raw seafood.



I agree.  Japense people eat lots of fish, squid, and things of that nature which are very healthy.  All I'm saying that things like shrimp, claims, and anything that has shells are bad because the water pollutions stayes inside it.  That's why many people have bad reactions to eating lobsters or anything like that.

Here, read this:
http://www.pulitzer.org/year/1997/public-service/works/2-2/


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> I agree.  Japense people eat lots of fish, squid, and things of that nature which are very healthy.  All I'm saying that things like shrimp, claims, and anything that has shells are bad because the water pollutions stayes inside it.  That's why many people have bad reactions to eating lobsters or anything like that.
> 
> Here, read this:
> http://www.pulitzer.org/year/1997/public-service/works/2-2/




read the beginning. It says LAKE. then i stopped. I don't eat lake fish....all the pollution humans produce, all our waste we flush it into the lakes.....of course it's not gonna be good for you.

Most if not all oysters and shrimps and shell fish come from the sea. Stay away from lake fish and you'll be good.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> read the beginning. It says LAKE. then i stopped. I don't eat lake fish....all the pollution humans produce, all our waste we flush it into the lakes.....of course it's not gonna be good for you.
> 
> Most if not all oysters and shrimps and shell fish come from the sea. Stay away from lake fish and you'll be good.



So the lake is cleaner than the ocean?  The ocean has no pollution?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> So the lake is cleaner than the ocean?  The ocean has no pollution?




your totally lost. 


Lakes are wayyyy dirtyier tha the ocean. All human waste and garbage gets dumped into that, so the stuff that comes from it is obviously bad for you.


The ocean does have pollution.....but it's so minute that it has little or no effect at all on SEAfood. 

Picture putting a spoon of dogshit into a cup. Now put that same amount of dogshit into a waterpark sized pool. Now would you notice that dogshit in the pool? No...but you can't miss that spoon of dogshit in the cup.


----------



## rmcfar (Jul 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> Picture putting a spoon of dogshit into a cup. Now put that same amount of dogshit into a waterpark sized pool. Now would you notice that dogshit in the pool? No...but you can't miss that spoon of dogshit in the cup.



that has to be one of the best analogies i have ever heard


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Fucking read that info I posted.  F*ish is okay to eat because it swims around and has scales.*  Shellfish stays on the bottom of the ocean and obsorbs sea pollution inside it's shell.  God your an ignorant bastard.
> 
> And shellfish is the food most people are allergic too, every wonder why?  Do me a favor and use what little brain you have to think about that.



the better part of that article is devoted to how dangerous fish are to eat.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> your totally lost.
> 
> 
> Lakes are wayyyy dirtyier tha the ocean. All human waste and garbage gets dumped into that, so the stuff that comes from it is obviously bad for you.
> ...



????????

You make a great point but ocean water is still loaded with pollution.  I'm not sure how dirty lakes are but tons of crap gets dumped in the ocean.   And I know I've said this a billion times but people are more allergic to shellfish than any other food in the world, the majority of shellfish comes from the ocean.  I remember being in Thailand, eating lobster, and becoming violently ill that night.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 22, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> ????????
> 
> You make a great point but ocean water is still loaded with pollution.  I'm not sure how dirty lakes are but tons of crap gets dumped in the ocean.   And I know I've said this a billion times but people are more allergic to shellfish than any other food in the world, the majority of shellfish comes from the ocean.  I remember being in *Thailand, eating lobster, and becoming violently ill that night.*



Note to self, dont eat the lobster in the Thai whorehouses.


----------



## TBAR (Jul 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> your totally lost.
> 
> 
> Lakes are wayyyy dirtyier tha the ocean. All human waste and garbage gets dumped into that, so the stuff that comes from it is obviously bad for you.
> ...



LMAO!!  Very well put!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Do you eat fried chicken, french fries, soda or ice cream?



That is the Staple of my diet douche bag.

Actually now that I look at it I have each of those in each of my 10 meals a day.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> That is the Staple of my diet douche bag.
> 
> Actually now that I look at it I have each of those in each of my 10 meals a day.



So that's the diet of duche bag but it's okay to eat food that's "contaminated" as you put it?  

Smart.  Real Smart.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 22, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> ????????
> 
> You make a great point but ocean water is still loaded with pollution.  I'm not sure how dirty lakes are but tons of crap gets dumped in the ocean.   And I know I've said this a billion times but people are more allergic to shellfish than any other food in the world, the majority of shellfish comes from the ocean.  I remember being in Thailand, eating lobster, and becoming violently ill that night.




many people are alergic to nuts. Does that make nuts dirty and polluted too?


I"m personally allergic to lobster and shrimp also, not the flesh, but the eggs found inside the head. If the eggs are cooked 100% thoroughly, then i'm fine eating it, but if it's slightly slimely, then ill get super itchy for a few days. But it's not because it's dirty, there's just stuff in there that my body won't tolerate.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 22, 2006)

Great points, can't really argue with them.


----------

